# Latest Leier Article



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Great article and some great photography.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/valleyoutdoors9.php

FYI


----------



## Mike (Sep 30, 2003)

Good article.

It seems though that the hen pheasant is particularly well suited for camoflaug and I thought the reason birds were by the roads were to pick up stones for their gizzards rather than looking for seeds.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Dead pheasants, a very disturbing sight.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Mike said:


> Good article.
> 
> It seems though that the hen pheasant is particularly well suited for camoflaug and I thought the reason birds were by the roads were to pick up stones for their gizzards rather than looking for seeds.


it's some of each...but much of the time in the winter the associate open ground with scattered seed from grain trucks


----------

